# lighting experts needed



## lucky left (Sep 13, 2008)

hey guys, before asking my question i wanted to give background info on the room and my setup. ok, i have a 9' L x 9' W x 7' h. mylar reflction on the walls, umm i have a Co2 tank, and will be using hyrofarms "radiant air cooled reflectors",  wit 49 plants goin dwc or drip (not sure yet), spaced about 6 inches apart. a good ac so heat wont be an issue and umm i think thats all the info ull need, if not jus ask. umm but my question is how much light will i need. i used a watt calculatior that measures about 50w per square foot and it told me that 4050w would be optimal. but i wanted a second (or third fourth and fifth lol) opinion on how much light would be best?. can there ever be to much light? is the more light the better? ok now im just rambling, but yea how much light guys? thanks in advance and props to anyone who read all this. 

-Lucky Left


----------



## Growdude (Sep 13, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> hey guys, before asking my question i wanted to give background info on the room and my setup. ok, i have a 9' L x 9' W x 7' h. mylar reflction on the walls, umm i have a Co2 tank, and will be using hyrofarms "radiant air cooled reflectors", wit 49 plants goin dwc or drip (not sure yet), spaced about 6 inches apart. a good ac so heat wont be an issue and umm i think thats all the info ull need, if not jus ask. umm but my question is how much light will i need. i used a watt calculatior that measures about 50w per square foot and it told me that 4050w would be optimal. but i wanted a second (or third fourth and fifth lol) opinion on how much light would be best?. can there ever be to much light? is the more light the better? ok now im just rambling, but yea how much light guys? thanks in advance and props to anyone who read all this.
> 
> -Lucky Left


 
Sounds about right for that size space.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

That size space will need 2,835,000  lumes for best...and ..IMO...would need more then whats stated...Good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

i agree with 4u2smoke,i.m.o.your gonna want at least 4 600watts hps when its time to flower.what strains did you have in mind for this garden?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

since you going with DWC and drip would be smart to have (just in case and use when needed..)like if medum/plants get dry, drip would be perfect.. anyway  bottom line,  you got good big room..  ya just need flour. lights 4''x4'' or 4''x6'' with t8 tube for veg time.. it wil be pefect to go with the dwc, and its enegry saver


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

heres a link for you my friend...a 1000 watt  puts out 130,000 lumes  also may want to look into moving lights...that would help with light penitraion..JMO..

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp

Take care and be safe


----------



## Growdude (Sep 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That size space will need 2,835,000 lumes for best...and ..IMO...would need more then whats stated...Good luck


 
Not sure how you came up with the lumens but 9x9 (LxW) = 81 sq/ft x 5000 lumens = 405,000 lumens,  4000 watts is morte than enough if its HPS.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Not sure how you came up with the lumens but 9x9 (LxW) = 81 sq/ft x 5000 lumens = 405,000 lumens, 4000 watts is morte than enough if its HPS.


 


your right Growdude..I was using the cubic feet...lol...my bad Luckyleft...Growdude is correct...just remember I gave you your cubic feet for ventilation..lol...


Thanks again Growdude


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 14, 2008)

4-1000w switchable ballasts (so you can run MH during veg,HPS for flower) over 4-4x4trays and your rockin'


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

ya and using those light movers will help you out alot bro


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 14, 2008)

49 plants...... sounds like someone is growin for profit


----------



## lucky left (Sep 15, 2008)

AURORA INDICAS DAD: only one strain man. thinking ima be going with white russian

TOKE WITH HOPE: yea i was thinking of investing in one of those. pretty costly tho. and the only ones i have seen so far hold only one lamp. do you know of others that hold multiple?

GROW DUDE: thanks man, how you come up with that calculation, is there a formula?

4U2SMOKE: lol good looking out man. i guess those numbers did come in handy lol

NEW2CHRONIC: Nope you got the wrong guy. growing for 3 reasons. a friend with cancer, a mother with aids, and my bull reasons to enjoy the greatest plant put on earth by god (non of which know im growin)


thanks for the help guys, another quick question while i have you guys attention. what is a good amount of light to use during veg time. is a few t5 fixtures better than a few MH bulbs, i plant to veg for 60 days if that helps. and i also want the plants to bush out alot so  i may use them for mothers and clones in the future (for the ones that im not flowering)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

i personally use flours to veg under because it saves on my electric bill and its easier to deal with,as far as heat goes. if you have the money for four 600 watt hps/mh ,i'd go that route,if you can offord four 1000 watt hps/mh lights,then go that route,the more lumens,the more dense your buds will be,and the more plentiful your harvest will be.my system holds 40 and im only gonna be running two 600 watt hps when im at full capacity,but im also using a hydroponic setup that only gives me a square ft,per plant so i wont beable to have 40 monster plants.i.m.o. a 600 watt hps can supply a 5ft x 5ft canopy enough lumens.its pretty much all in your hands and your bank account.get what you can offord and run with it.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a site i found this mover holds two lamps but im sure if you look over the site you will find something that makes ur i twinkle 

http://www.lightrail3.com/accessories.php


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thats awesome dude......much respect!:aok: *

*For you lighting question I would definately use a light mover. Most movers are for single fixtures but they do have multi lights mover systems but they are quite pricey. You could do this for example.*

*Make your room 6 ft wide and get 9 ft long (54sq ft). 3 - 6 ft light mover rails 3 ft apart(http://homeharvest.com/lightmovers.htm) 129.00 /ea. *

*1 600 watt HPS per mover (this means each 600 is covering a 3X6 area on the mover. 54Sq ft X 5000 lumens\sq = 270,000 lumens(optimal). 3 600 watt HPS at 93,000 lumens\ea = 279,000 lumens. 5166 lumens sq/ft....:aok: *

*oh and use a T5 for veg,,, they work just fine...*

*this would be the most economical way to do it IMO.....*

*good luck my friend.....*


----------



## fodmod16 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just checked out my HID's i had stowed away in the basement just waiting, seems i have 4-400w, 2-275w, 1-1000w fixtures. My space is 7 cubic feet but only gonna farm 4ft of it for now, so 4x7x7 . If i did the math right that comes out to 1050w's. My questions is, would it be better to use 3 of the 400's and spread them out or use the 1000w on a track?
I am also gonna thro some VHO reef lamps and a few actinics at um too, 4 footers vertical style, between each row. And do you think the VHO will veg them adaquitly to flower stage, then thro the beams on? short periods at first maybe? 3-4 vs 1 seems a better choice but maybe the added lumens on the 1000w is better. /shrug 
Any thoughts would be appreciated...  

Cheers evrybdy!

fodmod16


----------



## Bukshot911 (Oct 6, 2008)

lucky, in my opinion what you should do with such ample space is split the room so you can veg and flower, keeping a constant flow and regular harvests. just a suggestion.


----------



## fodmod16 (Oct 7, 2008)

You Ugly but u right...:stuff-1125699181_i_
 Now to figure out the air flow:confused2:


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought two 4ft florecent grow tubes from walmart.

can i use them thrue the whole thing, from start to finish?
I obviously know its not gonna be the best quality like a HID or somthing of the sort. but can it work and by chaep on my electricity?


----------

